# Canton South



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice group of poults in my buddies backyard this morning,


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Yup, we've hunted a farm in Canton South. Never connected but always see birds.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good to see all the poults hope they all survive


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

They are getting bigger and coming to his bird feeder daily


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy, they need a couple more years. Haha


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

They are getting bigger


----------

